
First confirmed “mechanical doping” in pro cycling, app scans for motors - duren
https://www.cxmagazine.com/motor-mechanical-doping-femke-van-den-driessche-suspected-2016-cyclocross-world-championships-update
======
duren
Allegations of mechanical doping have been flung around for a while now [0],
this is the first confirmed case of a pro cyclist using a small electronic
motor hidden inside the bike's frame to assist in pedaling.

Cycling's governing body – the UCI – has an app that reportedly scans frames
for electronic motors [1].

[0]: [https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/early-
lead/wp/2015/07/23...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/early-
lead/wp/2015/07/23/forget-doping-greg-lemond-thinks-tour-de-france-riders-
could-be-cheating-with-tiny-motors/)

[1]: [http://www.demorgen.be/sport/uci-onderzoekt-verdachte-wk-
fie...](http://www.demorgen.be/sport/uci-onderzoekt-verdachte-wk-fiets-van-
femke-van-den-driessche-b878fcd0/)

